# Arrays mit Zufallszahlen füllen und daraufhin Linien zeichen



## almendras (17. Sep 2008)

Hiho Leutz 

bin neu in Java und habe folgende Aufgabe bekommen und zwar soll ich 2 Reihungen(Arrays) erstellen, die sollten jeweils die x und y koordinate eines punktes angeben und alle diese punkte sollen zu einer linie verbunden werden.
Die Arrays sollen mit Zufallszahlen gefüllt werden.

Das ganze soll als Applet erstellt werden, so bis jetzt habe ich folgendes :


```
import java.awt.*;


public class NewApplet8 extends java.applet.Applet {
    
  
    int[] Zahlen = new int[100];
    int[] Zahlen2 = new int[100];
    
    
public int zz(int m)
{
    return (int)Math.round(Math.random()*m);
   }
        
public void paint(Graphics g)
{
    for (int i=0;i<100;i++)
    Zahlen[i] = (i+zz);
   
    
    {
        g.drawLine();
    }
    
}
    
        public void init() {
        try {
            java.awt.EventQueue.invokeAndWait(new Runnable() {
                public void run() {
                    initComponents();
                }
            });
        } catch (Exception ex) {
            ex.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
```

Habe aber keine Idee wies weitergehn soll :/ Leider kann ich die Variable zz der Zufallszahlen auch nicht einfügen da zeigt er mir einen Fehler an.

Vielen Dank für die Mühe


----------



## andre111 (17. Sep 2008)

Wenn du in den beiden Arrays Punkte darstellen willst, kannst du auch ein Array aus Punkten machen:


```
Point[] punkte = new Point[100];
```

die Klasse Point hast du mit 


```
import java.awt.*;
```

schon importiert.


zz ist keine Variable sonder eine Funktion. Außerdem solltest du etwas sinnvollere Bezeichner für Funktionen und Variablen wählen. Mit zz kann so ziemlich keiner was anfangen.


```
Point[] points = new Point[100];
    
    
public int randomNumber( int m ) 
{ 
    return (int)Math.round(Math.random()*m); 
} 
        
public void paint(Graphics g) 
{ 
    // Das initialisieren der Punkte besser in eine eigene Methode packen
    for (int i=0;i<100;i++) 
    {
        points[i] = new Point( i+randomNumber(100), i+randomNumber(100) ); // 100 willkürlich gewählt
    }

    int last = 0;

    for( int i = 1 i < 100; i++ )
    {
        g.drawLine( points[last].x, points[last].y,
                          points[i].x, points[i].y );
        last++;
    }
}
```

Gruß andre111


----------



## almendras (18. Sep 2008)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Hat alles geklappt! und das beste ich habs sogar verstanden^^ 

bye Chris


----------

